# National Bicycle Co. Bay City Michigan



## Bemisk71 (Dec 8, 2021)

I purchased some items from the National Cycle Company, from Bay City Michigan. This aluminum tag was in the box. Does anyone know what this tag was used for?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 8, 2021)

Flattened head badge? What does it measure?


----------



## Bemisk71 (Dec 8, 2021)

The badge is that I am familiar with is in the upper right on this photo.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 8, 2021)

Bemisk71 said:


> The badge is that I am familiar with is in the upper right on this photo. View attachment 1524290



@Bemisk71 , I have seen that aluminum tag before but beyond it being shown in some of National's catalogs such as the below image, I am unfamiliar with what it may have been used for. The head badge in upper right of the photo is of the later embossed style used post 1897. The larger item on left is a mirror and the two pins are both fairly common designs.

If you decide to part with any of these items I am interested as I do collect National items.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Dec 8, 2021)

I found this inside the seat tube of an old ladies National.  It's super curled up and brittle. Sadly kinda damaged it a bit trying to scan it.


----------



## Bemisk71 (Dec 8, 2021)

That is pretty interesting. I am surprised it survived all those years.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 8, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I found this inside the seat tube of an old ladies National.  It's super curled up and brittle. Sadly kinda damaged it a bit trying to scan it.
> 
> View attachment 1524317
> 
> View attachment 1524318



@Dave Stromberger , National Cycle identifies the Model 50 as a 1902 men's cushion frame chainless. The fact that you found it in a ladies bike is surprising. The closest ladies equivalent would be a 1902 Model 51 cushion frame chainless.

I'm not sure what the numbers 73-22 stand for but I'm speculating it possibly stood for the gear and frame size. However both the Model 50 and 51 came with a 72 gear - 22" frame. So again it's a bit of a puzzle.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 9, 2021)

Interesting item.
Great to see it being shown in the catalogue in conjunction with the special dropout adjusters.
Obviously the two holes have some significance but it's difficult to understand what?
If anyone does have a spare badge that they don't need, you know where to find me.


----------



## Bemisk71 (Dec 9, 2021)

Are the National Cycle catalogs difficult to find? I have only seen digital copies.


----------



## Bemisk71 (Dec 9, 2021)

Rambler said:


> @Bemisk71 , I have seen that aluminum tag before but beyond it being shown in some of National's catalogs such as the below image, I am unfamiliar with what it may have been used for. The head badge in upper right of the photo is of the later embossed style used post 1897. The larger item on left is a mirror and the two pins are both fairly common designs.
> 
> If you decide to part with any of these items I am interested as I do collect National items.
> 
> View attachment 1524295





Rambler said:


> @Bemisk71 , I have seen that aluminum tag before but beyond it being shown in some of National's catalogs such as the below image, I am unfamiliar with what it may have been used for. The head badge in upper right of the photo is of the later embossed style used post 1897. The larger item on left is a mirror and the two pins are both fairly common designs.
> 
> If you decide to part with any of these items I am interested as I do collect National items.
> 
> View attachment 1524295


----------



## Bemisk71 (Dec 9, 2021)

This is a nice print of the National Cycle & National Truck Factory. I think it is from 1913-1916, before Chevrolet bought the business. The frame is 4 feet long. It is the original frame I added the mat board, replaced the wood backing with foam board and replaced the old glass with museum quality UV resistant glass.


----------



## Rambler (Dec 9, 2021)

Bemisk71 said:


> This is a nice print of the National Cycle & National Truck Factory. I think it is from 1913-1916, before Chevrolet bought the business. The frame is 4 feet long. It is the original frame I added the mat board, replaced the wood backing with foam board and replaced the old glass with museum quality UV resistant glass.View attachment 1524570View attachment 1524571



Very nice job framing the print.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2021)

I have this badge but not the same company. In todays world I’m pretty sure a lawsuit would arise over this. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 22, 2021)

Bemisk71 said:


> I purchased some items from the National Cycle Company, from Bay City Michigan. This aluminum tag was in the box. Does anyone know what this tag was used for?
> 
> View attachment 1524281



I vaguely remember seeing photographs of bicycles with numbers scrawled on the frames. I wonder if these medallions were engraved with a tax or license number in certain localities before plates were provided.


----------

